# ATM' in Maadi, safe?



## Jole (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi, I'll be in Egypt next week for two months. I'll be staying in Maadi. Is it safe to use ATM's in Maadi? Or should I bring enough cash for the duration of my stay?

I also have an International Driving Permit, is this recognized in Egypt? 

Thanks,
Jole


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome

ATMs are safe to use but I have tried to get money twice in the last week and it was refused, now I don't know if the ATM had run out of money or maybe I had reached a bank/government imposed limit


----------



## Jole (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok, thank you for the reply.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Just be sure to use ATM machines at the major international banks. Some ATM machines are not so reliable. Another problem, with power outages it possible to lose your card to the machine. If it gets trapped at a major bank, its a lot easier to get it back. 

Also be careful using the card at shops ect... fraud is rampant now.


----------



## ice2x01 (Jul 3, 2011)

The international driving permit should have a list of countries it is accepted in, atleast mine did. Mine also had a page in Arabic for the authorities. Mine was used here no problem.

Just be sure to have your issuing country's license and passport.


----------



## Jole (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you all, very helpful replies.


----------



## Jole (Dec 19, 2009)

ice2x01 said:


> The international driving permit should have a list of countries it is accepted in, atleast mine did. Mine also had a page in Arabic for the authorities. Mine was used here no problem.
> 
> Just be sure to have your issuing country's license and passport.


I just noticed the page that lists the countries and Egypt is not included, although there's a page in Arabic. I wasn't really planning on driving, it was just a precaution.
Thank you for pointing this out.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Jole said:


> I just noticed the page that lists the countries and Egypt is not included, although there's a page in Arabic. I wasn't really planning on driving, it was just a precaution.
> Thank you for pointing this out.


You can use your international one for one year after that you must have an egyptian one.


----------



## bermac (Mar 1, 2011)

ATM's are fine. I use HSBC all the time. Do it in daylight hours though


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Some ATM's take notes and do not give EGP's back so be careful. 
Use counter staff to change money or cards in ATM machines and watch your space when making withdrawals.


Eco-Mariner


----------

